# Service Release, Skins, Moderators



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Forum was updated today with a service release which updates the software from 2.0.0 to 2.0.1. Also are you tired of that same old blue forum color, will you have a choice now Default Blue, Red, Green and Vanilla Cola 2. Just go down to the bottom left of the forum and click drop down list box and select your skin choice. And last but not least we now have two new Moderators Y-Guy and Vdub. This will help give better forum moderation coverage.

Keep Outbacking,

Vern


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like a North West bias for the new moderators!









Now you guys will need to be on all the time just like Vern!







Congrats.

Those back east may feel a little left out. Any idea on the moderator to member ratio since we are now charging toward 600.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations to vdub and Y-Guy. I'm sure they will both do a fine job.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard fella's! Some of these OUTBACKERS are really getting out of hand! HELP!

Just kidding!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

TY Vern, I like the Vanilla Coke! Even though Vanilla Pepsi does taste better!

Glad to help out, Pete and Mike have been great Mods and hope they don't go anywhere!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome aboard!!!! Great group on this forum, not too difficult to keep an eye on............so far









Mike


----------

